# Ghost Recon: Future Soldier -  Runtime error



## ajayashish (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, 
The game was running fine till i reach the "Shattered Mountain" which I believe is the last stage. Suddenly now it giving some Runtime error. 

So the game starts... i select the campaign and select the last saved state... it starts loading and then a blank screen comes which happens everytime and then the game starts for other stages... but for this last stage... just after the blank screen... i get the runtime error. 

I even searched the Ubisoft forum where people are facing the problem but there is no answer to it. 

Please let me know if anyone here is facing the same and if anyone was able to resolve it.

Anyone who faced the issue


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 2, 2012)

I hope you're on the latest update. I didn't experience a single error.


----------

